# Pippin has beeen with us a year today



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Our puppy has been with us a year today. She has grown but is still as cute and adorable as ever even though she has turned our lives upside down!


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

:congrats:Ohh, she's so cute. We just had our one year celebration on Memorial Day which was also our wedding anniversary. How in the world did the time go so quickly?! Sophie is still very much a puppy and a complete nut at times but we sure do love this little dog. She is very sweet. It's been a great year for us, congratulations to you and Pippin!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Upside down is a good thing at our age Pete, right?


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Congratulations to you and Pippin. Gorgeous photos and a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Congratulations Pete,for having your life turned upside down and pippin for doing such a great job ! may it long continue 

Fairlie upside down at any age is good  just easier to get the right way up when you're younger 

Happy anniversary patty


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

It does go so quickly. A year ago we were so nervous never having had a dog before but we seem to have grown into it and, of course, love her to pieces. Congrats to you and Sophie to; glad to know Pippin isn't the only nutty "puupy"!


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

HA! Managing to get any way up is an achievement at our age. I do believe I am a whole lot fitter than a year ago with all those walks and clambering up sand dunes to rescue the devil dog from rabbit holes! I can even run with her (a little way anyway)!


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

So true Nicola! xx


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

She's so cute! I love her eyebrows!!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Upside down is a good thing at our age Pete, right?


Keep telling yourself something for so long and it becomes true  Who wants their life the right way up anyway?  Lots of love to Zorbie too xxx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

petentialpete said:


> HA! Managing to get any way up is an achievement at our age. I do believe I am a whole lot fitter than a year ago with all those walks and clambering up sand dunes to rescue the devil dog from rabbit holes! I can even run with her (a little way anyway)!


Congratulations on surviving the year Pete  Pretty Pippin is a star!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fitter, happier, less conventional and never ever lonely because you always have Pippin companionship - lucky you. 
I'm quite sure that you wouldn't go back to BP days - even if your life was always the right way up (how boring) then!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Happy anniversary to you both! May you remain upside down for every more  x


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Pippin is adorable as ever


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy Anniversary to the lovely Pippin and her lovely family


----------



## barkley (May 4, 2016)

Ohh! Congrats Pete and Pippin  It's been a year now, You both grow as a handsome and beautiful


----------

